# Colnago Stem...



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy a "Colnago" stem to match my Deda (26.0) bars. I am looking for the one that Deda made in black for Colnago. It has the word Colnago on it. Ideally, I'm looking for a 110 mm stem for a 1" steer tube.

I am putting this on a Dream Plus that i just bought back after having sold it 5 years ago. It's still in mint condition!

Thanks.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

https://www.racycles.com/sales-center/equipment/stems/colnago-ergolight-stem.aspx


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I have also seen Colnago stems on ebay, but that is hit-or-miss.


----------

